

High Frame Rate Video Output for Google Glass - lnanek2
http://neatocode.tumblr.com/post/57520639378/high-frame-rate-video-output-for-google-glass

======
lnanek2
My previous ADB method got a lot of mentions on places like Google Plus. So
here's an updated write up with another popular method of outputting the
display!

